# keys to getting a bigger back?



## losieloos (Oct 31, 2012)

I heard training it twice a week is good,my back is a weak point I believe, his do you guys get that cobra look on the sides?


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: keys to getting a biggwr back?*

Two words.  PULL.  UP.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: keys to getting a biggwr back?*

deads, cable seated row, pull ups


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: keys to getting a biggwr back?*

next to legs, i think the back is probably the most underdeveloped area.

I would add wide bar pull down to the list.

but the key mate, is not how much weight you pull.  I'm in the gym every day watching people use too much weight.  when doing a wide bar pull down, your ass should NEVER leave the seat, and your back should be fairly still.  the only real motion should be shoulders and arms.  this means a light weight

here is an example of what I'm talking about:
http://wn.com/wide_grip_pull_downs#/videos

notice how he is sitting stationary, and only his arms and shoulders are moving?  also notice he is not using that much weight?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 31, 2012)

typo removed from thread title.  

as to the subject, back is all about muscle mind connection.  really focus on your form and how you use your muscle when you pull.


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Spongy said:


> typo removed from thread title.
> 
> as to the subject, back is all about muscle mind connection.  really focus on your form and how you use your muscle when you pull.



Great, great point.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 31, 2012)

Bent over BB rows and deads.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 31, 2012)

I just started doing wide pullups about six weeks ago. Week 1 i could manage sets of 1. Today im up to 4 sets of 5 and 2 sets of 4. 

So if you are not doing wide handed pullups then give them a try - i can highly recommend them as a great strength builder.


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Not to shit on anybody's advice, but in MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE, deadlifting has done nothing for the width of my lats.  I'm fully aware that it works pretty much every muscle in your posterior chain, but I've seen no additional width in my lat spread since I've dedicated myself to powerlifting.  I pull over 600 and should know by now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 31, 2012)

I get more lat width from bench press than deads... Srsly


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 31, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I get more lat width from bench press than deads... Srsly



when i do push ups i really feel it in the lats.  guessing its my form i use.  but i like how it feels, unlikely any other back workout.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys, really good stuff here


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wide grip chin-ups , close grip chin ups, bent over rows, cable seated rows (on the bench, then sitting on a wooden box on top of the bench)- these are my supersets, and then pulldowns.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 31, 2012)

Pull-overs hit my lats well. WG pull-ups also as mentioned. 

And yes, the mind-muscle connection is a must-have.


----------



## Rip (Oct 31, 2012)

I found that when doing pulldowns, if you sit straight up, arch your back, stick your chest out, don't lean back(using the erector spinae), and imagine you're pulling the elbows to the ribcage, as opposed to pulling from the hands, it really isolates the lats and I always feel it (mind to muscle connection). 
Straps really help, of course. I'm stronger than my grip.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: keys to getting a biggwr back?*



SAD said:


> Two words.  PULL.  UP.



this!              !


----------



## Hurt (Nov 1, 2012)

Spongy hit it with the mind muscle connection.  When doing any pulling, really focus on keeping your elbows in a single plane of motion and drawing them backwards.  Doing this really helps contract the lats.  One of my favorite exercises that really improved my lats (especially lower) is the cable pullover using the rope.  I usually finish with these as they really help push blood into the lats.  Just my humble .02!


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 3, 2012)

I think back development is a genetic. I spend the least amount of effort on back but its one of my best body parts.  my chest I have tried everything and its easily my weakest.

for back I do deads, bent over rows, pull ups and pull downs.  nothing fancy.  I have recently added in some rack chins and close grip cable rows but I'm not sure how beneficial they are compared to what I am already doing.

for width though specifically pull ups are my favorite.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 3, 2012)

I hit my back once a week looks like this and it feels amazing when its done

deads 2 warm up sets get heavy for 5 rep set add  4 add 3 add 2 add 1rm ,then a burn out set

bo rows 2 warm up sets then add weight 10 add 8 add 6

wide grip pull downs 10 8 6 4 adding weight super set db lawnmower pulls same weight heavy 4 sets 8

low pulley close grip rows 10 8 6 4 adding wieght 

my favorite work out just figured I'd share it b/c it feels so good and I am constantly getting stronger doing it

also I do 3 to 5 sets of pull ups with every work except back as warm up in between  my first exercise so if I was doing legs I would add pull ups in between my squat sets  seems to keep the wings growing


----------



## TeddyBear (Feb 10, 2021)

Today was the first time my scapula hurt and fully opening my shoulder blades are sore.

I focused on controlled squeezing scapulas during pull ups and pull downs.

Ouch. Never sore like this before, but didn’t damage them.


----------



## andy (Feb 10, 2021)

mind muscle connection ...
try pull ups and hold that contraction at the top. develop that mind muscle shit.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 12, 2021)

As stated earlier---chins, chins and more chins...


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 12, 2021)

For cobra look I am guessing you mean lats. Also called a V taper.

Chin Ups or Pull Ups for bodyweight exercises, use a resistance band to start with if necessary.

T-Bar Row, BB Yates Row, Cable Pulldowns, and BB or DB Pullovers for lifts.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Pull-overs hit my lats well. WG pull-ups also as mentioned.



my top 3

dumbell rows/dumbell pullovers/reverse flys


----------



## Tiny (Feb 19, 2021)

Thickness, width, lower lat length? Sometimes someone needs shoulder, delt or trap development for balance but believe their back is lacking. Focus like a laser...or even better a shark with a laser on its head...damn that sativa is potent...what's the question?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

Lots of exercises for the back, a very large muscle group so hit it from different angles.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 19, 2021)

ripped_one said:


> I think back development is a genetic. I spend the least amount of effort on back but its one of my best body parts.  my chest I have tried everything and its easily my weakest.
> 
> for back I do deads, bent over rows, pull ups and pull downs.  nothing fancy.  I have recently added in some rack chins and close grip cable rows but I'm not sure how beneficial they are compared to what I am already doing.
> 
> for width though specifically pull ups are my favorite.



One bb mentor always said stick with the basix.


----------



## Mxm123 (Apr 24, 2021)

Spongy hit it with the mind muscle connection. When doing any pulling


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I've gotten the best results with volume, variety and frequency.  I was Marine way back when, and we lived on pullups. This helped to establish a base that served me well.
Consider incorporating pullups between sets of your other lifts. I do them between presses and squats. Multiple (5-10) sets of submaximal effort. Getting work and volume in, and gradually increasing total reps over several weeks. Do this most every session, in addition to scheduled back days.
 On back days, focus on a variety of rows, 5 sets of 10. Stretch and contract.
Hit vertical pulls for higher reps, slow speeds, and focus on feel and pump.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Jim Wendler wrote a pretty good article about the Yoke on T-Nation. We often focus on the cobra look, lats or wings. But building the back above the shoulder blades gives a pretty mean look. Think Tom Hardy as Bane, the upper back muscles that popped on on him.

I like a giant set of Kirk Rows, Shrugs, and Rear Deltoid Raises, 5x10 of each.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I've gotten the best results with volume, variety and frequency.  I was Marine way back when, and we lived on pullups. This helped to establish a base that served me well.
Consider incorporating pullups between sets of your other lifts. I do them between presses and squats. Multiple (5-10) sets of submaximal effort. Getting work and volume in, and gradually increasing total reps over several weeks. Do this most every session, in addition to scheduled back days.
 On back days, focus on a variety of rows, 5 sets of 10. Stretch and contract.
Hit vertical pulls for higher reps, slow speeds, and focus on feel and pump.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2021)

T bar rows, deads and all sorts of other rows and other rows

Maybe some pull ups


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 25, 2021)

Keys to a bigger back...

Deadlifts, horizontal pulls, vertical pulls.


----------



## jaycee (Apr 27, 2021)

**** anything except for dumbbell pullovers, pullups, and deadlifts tbh. These are the things that gave me the best results, the other stuff works, but pullovers especially hit my serratus and lats really well.


----------

